# Meguiars Detailing Day



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been in contact with Meguiars and have provisionally booked a Detailing Seminar for 23rd February 2008. Please see below comments from Tom at Meguiars...

Hosting "Workshops" or seminars for car enthusiasts is an important part Meguiar's everyday global activity. In the UK we have spoken at many club regional and national meeting venues about Meguiar's automotive surface care. In the summer months, weather and venue permitting, we follow our PowerPoint presentation with some hands-on practice of techniques and products on a members car, typically in the car park.

With the recent move to our new facilities in Daventry, it is now possible for us to host such events almost entirely indoors, in optimal conditions.

Our seminars consist of:-

A 45 minute presentation of "Best Practice" in the Training Room. This is a great opportunity to ask questions and hopefully dispel a few myths. 
A hour or so working on a visitor's car in our Detailing Bay to demonstrate products and techniques and give visitors an opportunity to try for themselves. 
Every visitor receives a pack of sachet samples to take away.
We aim to attract enthusiasts with a passion for making their car look the best it possibly can. When such people have experienced Meguiar's products for themselves, they invariably become advocates for our brand.

In the final analysis our motives are entirely selfish.

Our facilities can accommodate 15-20 people, and we will provide refreshments during the morning. The only date we have left available for 2007/08 season is 23rd February 2008, can you please advise us ASAP if you would like us to book this date or not.

I have also suggested that they try and get along to the national event. If not this year then next.

So, having read the above is anybody interested?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I was, until I saw the date Im afraid. God only knows where Ill be and what Ill be driving by then.


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Will there be a fee to pay, if so how much?

Sounds good. Like to know how some things work best.

Josh


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Josh263uk said:


> Will there be a fee to pay, if so how much?
> 
> Sounds good. Like to know how some things work best.
> 
> Josh


Hi Josh

As I understand it this will be free as there was no mention of any cost. 

Tom, the guy from Meguiars is going to log on here and keep up to date with how we get on.

Rich


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Would be interested, just hope im not working.

josh


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very interested [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I could be persuaded to have a look down. :wink:


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

mav696 said:


> I could be persuaded to have a look down. :wink:


You know you want to Tim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I could be persuaded to have a look down. :wink:


There's a surprise :wink:


----------



## demetri (Mar 7, 2007)

id be very interested to go to a seminar, always wanted to know the ins and out of polishing and keeping it up!


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

demetri said:


> id be very interested to go to a seminar, always wanted to know the ins and out of polishing and keeping it up!


We are talking about car maintenance here!!!
I think you could be on the wrong website :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I would be interested just down the road for me.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I could be persuaded to have a look down. :wink:
> ...


You never know, it might help my OCD


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

RichT said:


> So, having read the above is anybody interested?


Yes, I am interested [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 30, 2006)

I would definitely be up for this workshop,

Tom


----------

